# Mauszeiger verändern



## Guest (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte, wenn ich auf einen bestimmten Button klicke, dass sich der Mauszeiger in eine Lupe verwandelt. Das Icon dieser Lupe habe ich. Jetzt ist die Frage, ist es möglich, das ich den Mauszeiger gegen dieses Icon austauschen kann?


Wenn ja, wie stelle ich das an??

Gruß

Ein Anfänger


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo,


```
Cursor c = getToolkit().createCustomCursor(
  new ImageIcon( "cursor.gif" ).getImage(),
  new Point(10,10), "Cursor" );

button = new JButton("Lupe");
button.setCursor(c);
```


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2008)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Muss meine Klasse von Toolkit erben??
Weil wenn ich extendsToolkit mache, kann ich kein createCutomCursor machen?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jul 2008)

nein du erbst nicht vom toolkit... einfach copy paste  von oben und dein bild reinhacken... und den Curso in einer Variable speichern, damit du ihn irgendwo setzen kannst...


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2008)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein du erbst nicht vom toolkit... einfach copy paste  von oben und dein bild reinhacken... und den Curso in einer Variable speichern, damit du ihn irgendwo setzen kannst...



Habe copy und Paste gemacht es funktioniert nicht.
Er hat mit Point Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jul 2008)

Fehlermeldung?!


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jul 2008)

import java.awt.*;
bzw.
import java.awt.Point;
!?


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jul 2008)

import?

edit: der Marco13 ist ja mal wieder schnell..


----------



## Guest (29. Jul 2008)

Es funktioniert nun wie folgt:


```
Toolkit toolkit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
    	Cursor c = toolkit.createCustomCursor(new ImageIcon( "resources/images/cursor/cursor_lupe.gif" ).getImage(), new java.awt.Point(1,1), "Cursor" );
```

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jul 2008)

wenn du einfach das package importiert hättest wäre es auch anders gegangen...


----------



## Guest (29. Jul 2008)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du einfach das package importiert hättest wäre es auch anders gegangen...


Nein, aber das kannst Du nicht wissen. Ich benutze eine GeoKlasse, die auch Point heißt und dann gab es einen Konflikt. Deswegen musste ich Point so benutzen.

Gruß


----------

